# Best model to buy???



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys. I presently own a 1998 VW Passat 1.8t and was contemplating selling it and getting and Audi A6. I love the 4.2L but am afraid it will use too much gas. Any opinions on the 2.7T or the 2.8???
Any help would be much appreciated. I am looking at model years 1999-2001, if that helps.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

No one can help me on this??? I have a few A6's that I am looking at. 1 4.2 that I really like, 1 2.7t and several 2.8 avant and sedan. Any help out there......


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a 4.2 and I get about 30MPG, well that's what my avg gas meter tells me, on the freeway when I do about 65. It's only when I go 80+ that gas really depleates, but that's also the funnest time!


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I found a 2000 4.2 with 70,062 miles for $14,995 but spoke to a slaesman and he said the price is neg. What sort of questions should I ask and what should I look out for. Do I need to worry about the timing belt and control arms with this model?? Any more info would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Laseron2 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

Normal thinks like heater core, water pump etc.. Ask the dealer to VAG COM the ECU and show you the report. My most expensive repair to date was replacing some reverse clutches.
Go with the 4.2. The wide body looks really cool!


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Why did you need to replace the rear clutches?
Is the price of the 4.2 I am looking at fair or what?
The car has everything even a GPS nav system.
Thanks for all the help guys I appreciate it.


----------



## givebloodplayhockey (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (passatcr)*

I have a 2000 4.2 as well. Love it!
AS far as the price goes... negotiate, negotiate, negotiate! As one person previously mentioned, do the VAG-com. ALSO PLEASE do a Carfax report. IT's worth the $19.99 for peace of mind. 
I am currently having some tranny issues, more that likely the torque convertor. I did buy an extra warranty when the factory warranty expired so no matter what I only pay the $250.00 ded.
I would recommend getting him as low as he can go and ALSO asking the price on an "aftermarket" warranty. It may cost you an extra $2500-$3500 but that's better than an $8K transmission replacement!!! One never knows with a used car and Audi's are VERY expensive to fix, especially the big ticket items. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you very much for your input. I guess none of you guys have the 2.7 or 2.8 model? I would rather get the 4.2 just because it is an absolute monster with no other mods. But I would like to hear of any one with the other models.
Thanks


----------



## luzak551 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourpointwo* »_I have a 4.2 and I get about 30MPG, well that's what my avg gas meter tells me, on the freeway when I do about 65. It's only when I go 80+ that gas really depleates, but that's also the funnest time!








30mpg??? 
got 2.8 and cant claims such high numbers


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

luzak551 do you find the 2.8 is a little deprived in the hp department.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*

the 2.8 has only 200 hp, 2.7T 250 and the 4.2 300hp. The 2.8 is slow off the line but is decent at highway speeds. If I were in your situation, I'd leave the 2.8 out of the equation. However, if you're really interested in speed, you want the 2.7T because of it's mod potential. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

So thanks to all you guys I think I narrowed my search down to either a 2.7 and the 4.2. I would rather get the 4.2 because I don't have to worry about the turbos going and I just finished modding my passat and I don't think the wife would allow me to start on another car. I am going with the 4.2
Thanks


----------



## Laseron2 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

A wise choice in my opinion. as for the reverse clutches on my 5 speed tip.. I had a situation where reverse had no torque. Even on the slightes incline I could not move in reverse. the motor just reved. I had a good import transmission guy who know the ZF stuff and he knew right away what the issue was. It was ~ a $2500.00 repair but most of this was labor. It's a big job.
Good luck.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

I paid 25K with 30,000 miles in Washington and my car was preowned certified, but somthing to look out for in slow rolling up windows, sagging doors, make sure all the electronics work right.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (luzak551)*

Yeah man its nuts. But city wise, I get horrible.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

You guys have been of great help. Do I need to watch out for timing belt and control arm issues with the 4.2?
I am goiong to try and offer $13k as my first offer with this guy but will not go higher than $14k. It is a 2000 with about 70k miles and body looks to be in good shape.
Thanks


----------



## luzak551 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I forgot to mention the ad advertises the car at a price of $14,995. Does anyone know if I need to watch out for the timing belt and or control arms in a 4.2.


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

yes i would definitely watch for those. Actually, I think they had a recall for lower arms.
I have the 2.7t and it is much more fun car than the 4.2l. However, the 4.2 loks better with the wide body.
If you get the 2.7, you don;'t need a whole lot to get more hp and be fastyer thna the 4.2. Get the APR 93Oct chip and you'll take the 4.2 anyday! Add the bippie kit, new DVs and you're good. Just let the engine warm up before pushing it and let it cool off 30-45 seconds after spirited driving.
You won't regret it.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply formulagigi. Now I am torn again between the 2.7 and the 4.2. Once I buy the car I do not want to put any money into it (mods). Why did you say the 2.7 is more fun to drive than the 4.2? Also the 2.7 is more in my price range because I do not want to borrow alot of money from the bank. I will hopfully get between $7500 and $8000 for my passat.
Thanks again guys I can be a pain in the a** with things like this.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

anyone out there with a 2.8. 
here in ny there are several for sale and they are not too expensive.
Thanks


----------



## luzak551 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

i got 2.8


















_Modified by luzak551 at 9:38 AM 9-29-2006_


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Why is your 2.8 in the shop? That body style looks very similar to my vw passat. Is your car lowered or is that stock ride hieght?


----------



## luzak551 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcr* »_Why is your 2.8 in the shop? That body style looks very similar to my vw passat. Is your car lowered or is that stock ride hieght?

why is the audi in a shop, well it s an audi, h&r coilovers








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2675013 check this out










_Modified by luzak551 at 9:37 PM 9-29-2006_


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey luzak551 I posted on the other thread to see if wanted to trade. You car looks great with all the mods. I do you find the acceleration in the 2.8? Are there any mechanical problems with your car?


----------



## luzak551 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

no


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks again for all your help guys but the jackass I work with decided he does not want to buy my passat. I guess I will hold on to the passat and start some more mods. IE Chip. Any of you guys have a favorite APR GIAC etc.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*

Put your passat in the classifides section here, I sold my passat in a relatively short time here. Give it a shot. You'll dig the A6 over the passat, trust me! BTW, I also have a 2.8 as well.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

B4 variant style. Thank you for the reply. How do you find the power in the 2.8 avant? I have always wanted an avant but felt the 2.8 was not enough engine for the size. I could get a 2.8 avant for about $10k here on long island.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*

I wish the 2.8 was quicker than it is, previously I had B4 Passat with a VR6, for an engine with only 172 hp it pulls pretty nice. I was under the impression that the A6 2.8 with 200 hp would feel even better, but I was quite wrong. The Passat would easliy take the A6. However, there is still the option of the 3.0 on the A6, but that's on the 2002 and newer, so you'd have to spend a few more dollars for it. The reviews I've read on the 3.0 A6 all pretty much say that that is the enigine the car should have originally been equipped with. I've never driven the 3.0 but it is rated at 220 hp. 
That being said, the 2.8 is still fairly decent on the highway and can move, but obviously not like the 2.7T or the 4.2. It's a pretty tough decision to make, trust me, I was in your shoes back last november/december. I took a spin in the 4.2 and couldn't believe the difference in power plus the wide fender flares are a really nice touch. But my needs pushed my towards the Avant.
You should be able to find a 2.8 Avant for less than $10k. 
If you have anymore questions I'll be happy to answer, what I can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I took your advice and posted a feeler for my car on the VW classifieds on this site. I can not figure out how to post pics. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*

check this out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...cture

Personally, I use http://www.photobucket.com


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 9:56 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

B4 Variant Style thank you very much. I put my pics on photobucjet.com Here is the end product. Thanks a million.
I know this is in the wrong forum
http://s105.photobucket.com/al...Anch3


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*

No problem, glad to have been able to help you out. Now, sell that Passat & step up to the A6!!!!!


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Even if I sell my passat I am torn between what A6 to get. I love the 4.2, The 2.7 biturbo is also very tempting but I don't wantvthe problems of the turbos and the 2.8 (no offense) might be too slow coming out of the 1.8.
Thanks again B4 variant style


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*

Haha, no offense taken!








So, then it looks like 4.2 should be the choice for you, the fact that it looks better than the narrow body alone whould do it for me. 
Good luck with yoursearch and decision.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I put the car in the classifieds both here and passatworld. I hope I cna sell it because now I have the idea in my head that I want the A6.
Again like I said in a previous thread I am torn between the 4.2 and the 2.7 Because what ever I get I think I will be getting the extended warranty.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I have not gotten any hits on my car either here or at passatworld. I will not be able to upgrade to an A6 unless I sell this passat.
If I trade my car in I will not get much for it.


----------



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (passatcr)*

If you get 2.7 turbo just make sure you have a good shop or mechanic thats cheap on your wallet, to work on those turbos you have to pull the engine and that isnt an easy task. I think PES makes a supercharger for the 2.8 as well. If you do end up getting the 2.7t, make sure it checks through car fax, have your mechanic check the engine, and a turbo specialist check the turbos. Ide say 4.2 all day if MPG in the city isnt a huge deal to you..


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I have looked into the turbo issue and if the car is driven correctly (let oil run through the turbo before getting on it and letting it cool before shutting down) then the turbo issues are negligable. But I will be getting a warranty with the car. Thank you for the concern. If you know anyone who wants a passat let me know.


----------

